# Avisos no arranque e outros

## Pret3ndeR

Boa tarde,

tenho usado Gentoo há já algum tempo e estou muito contente com toda a optimização que este permite.

Tenho no entanto algumas perguntas:

- Onde posso encontrar (se é que existe) uma lista de todos os pacotes que o "emerge" instala? Instalei o Gnome recentemente e queria desinstalar, mas fazendo "emerge -C gnome", só me desinstala a base  :Sad:  Queria saber que outros pacotes ficaram para eu os poder desinstalar.

- A propósito de um recente update, comecei a receber uns avisos no arranque, a dizer: "You should start using /etc/conf.d/hostname instead of /etc/hostname"

Como corrigo isto?

- Como usar a saída S-Video da minha placa gráfica? Tenho uma GeForce Ti4200 com uma saída S-Video e gostaria de a utilizar. Penso que tenho que mudar uns parâmetros no xorg.conf, mas não estou certo de quais.

- Devo permitir que o "emerge -pvuD world" faça update ao sys-kernel/linux-headers. Já agora, devo ter instalado os linux-headers-2.4.x ? Nunca percebi muito bem para que servem eles.

Se me puderem ajudar, agradeço  :Smile: 

Um abraço, fiquem bem

----------

## fabiano_almeida

Sobre o gnome da uma lida no ebuild do gnome que as depencias estarao escritas.

execute rc-update del domainname default, depois echo "nome desejado sem aspas" > /etc/domainname" e após isso rc-update add domainname default.

para o s-video usa o yanc que e um configurador grafico para o driver da nvidia,igual aquele do windows.

só use a headers 2.4 se vc usa um kernel 2.4,se vc usa 2.6(aconselhavel) tem que instalar o headers2.6 da um emerge unmerge linux-headers && emerge linux26-headers que ele instala a 2.6 e retira a 2.4 se estiver instalado.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Pret3ndeR wrote:*   

> - Onde posso encontrar (se é que existe) uma lista de todos os pacotes que o "emerge" instala? Instalei o Gnome recentemente e queria desinstalar, mas fazendo "emerge -C gnome", só me desinstala a base  Queria saber que outros pacotes ficaram para eu os poder desinstalar.

 

Os outros pacotes são dependências. Use emerge depclean para limpá-las.

 *Pret3ndeR wrote:*   

> - A propósito de um recente update, comecei a receber uns avisos no arranque, a dizer: "You should start using /etc/conf.d/hostname instead of /etc/hostname"
> 
> Como corrigo isto?

 

Dê uma olhada em /etc/conf.d/hostname. Você certamente está usando ~x86? Eu uso x86 e nunca recebi esse aviso.

 *Pret3ndeR wrote:*   

> - Como usar a saída S-Video da minha placa gráfica? Tenho uma GeForce Ti4200 com uma saída S-Video e gostaria de a utilizar. Penso que tenho que mudar uns parâmetros no xorg.conf, mas não estou certo de quais.

 

Acho que tem uns howtos no fórum, ou mesmo pelo Google você acha fácil isso.

 *Pret3ndeR wrote:*   

> - Devo permitir que o "emerge -pvuD world" faça update ao sys-kernel/linux-headers. Já agora, devo ter instalado os linux-headers-2.4.x ? Nunca percebi muito bem para que servem eles.

 

Como o fabiano_almeida disse, emerge -C linux-headers && linux26-headers se você usar um kernel 2.6. Depois disso, recompile a libc e possivelmente (não tenho certeza) o gcc.

Você não precisa fazer isso, mas é bom, dá pra usar coisas como NPTL.

----------

## RoadRunner

emerge depclean é perigoso, pode apagar pacotes importantes. faz antes o emerge gentoolkit e usa qpkg -q gnome que ele lista todos os pacotes que dependem do gnome.

----------

## Pret3ndeR

Obrigado a todos pela ajuda!

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> emerge depclean é perigoso, pode apagar pacotes importantes. faz antes o emerge gentoolkit e usa qpkg -q gnome que ele lista todos os pacotes que dependem do gnome.

 

UOU!  :Shocked:   Que lista enorme! Tenho de os remover todos à mão, usando o "emerge -C nome" não é?  :Confused: 

----------

## Pret3ndeR

 *fabiano_almeida wrote:*   

> Sobre o gnome da uma lida no ebuild do gnome que as depencias estarao escritas.

 

Vou ler, obrigado.

 *fabiano_almeida wrote:*   

> para o s-video usa o yanc que e um configurador grafico para o driver da nvidia,igual aquele do windows.

 

Obrigado, vou experimentar.

 *fabiano_almeida wrote:*   

> só use a headers 2.4 se vc usa um kernel 2.4,se vc usa 2.6(aconselhavel) tem que instalar o headers2.6 da um emerge unmerge linux-headers && emerge linux26-headers que ele instala a 2.6 e retira a 2.4 se estiver instalado.

 

Done!  :Smile:  Thanks  :Wink: 

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Pret3ndeR wrote:*   

> Obrigado a todos pela ajuda!
> 
>  *RoadRunner wrote:*   emerge depclean é perigoso, pode apagar pacotes importantes. faz antes o emerge gentoolkit e usa qpkg -q gnome que ele lista todos os pacotes que dependem do gnome. 
> 
> UOU!   Que lista enorme! Tenho de os remover todos à mão, usando o "emerge -C nome" não é? 

 

Não, use o depclean. Se você não fez besteira com o Portage não tem perigo.

----------

## To

Eu pessoalmente detesto o depclean, por isso normalmente aconselho a dar uma vista de olhos pelo /var/log/emerge.log que tudo o que foi instalado está por lá escrito;)

Tó

----------

## Pret3ndeR

Bem, fiz um 

```
emerge -pv depclean > lista
```

 e depois analisei a lista e fui removendo os pacotes manualmente ... deu trabalho, mas assim não fiz asneira  :Wink: 

Obrigado a todos pela ajuda!

----------

## RoadRunner

```

--depclean

              Determines all packages installed on the  system  that  have  no

              explicit  reason  for  being  there.  emerge generates a list of

              packages which it expects to be installed by checking the system

              package  list and the world file.  It then compares that list to

              the list of packages which are actually installed;  the  differ-

              ences are listed as unnecessary packages and then unmerged after

              a short timeout.  WARNING:  Removing  some  packages  may  cause

              packages  which  link to the removed package to stop working and

              complain about missing  libraries.   Re-emerge  the  complaining

              package  to  fix this issue.  Note that changes in USE flags can

              drastically affect the output of --depclean.

```

Por isso é que eu aviso. Ou se sabe bem o que se vai fazer ou é um comando que pode danificar sériamente o sistema.

----------

## Pret3ndeR

Tenho outra questão: 

- Onde posso ver o log das mensagens de [OK] ou [Failed] que me aparecem quando arranco o sistema?

----------

## Pret3ndeR

 *fabiano_almeida wrote:*   

> para o s-video usa o yanc que e um configurador grafico para o driver da nvidia,igual aquele do windows.

 

Assim que inicio o YanC dá-me um erro a dizer que não consegue localizar o ficheiro de log do XFree (eu uso o Xorg, suponho que seja compatível). Pode-me ajudar?

----------

## fabiano_almeida

vc ja reiniciou o xorg??????

----------

## Pret3ndeR

 *fabiano_almeida wrote:*   

> vc ja reiniciou o xorg??????

 

Sim. O erro é:

```
The XFree Log-file could not be opened. Either it could not be found or you have to adjust the read permissions.
```

Já procurei, mas não sei onde é que ele procura pelo xorg.conf.  :Mad: 

P.S.: Sim, tentei correr como root  :Smile: 

----------

## fernandotcl

Você pode ver que serviços deveriam ser inicializados mas falharam com o "rc-status".

O arquivo que o X está procurando é o de log, não o de configuração. De certo você não tem um logger instalado?

----------

## Pret3ndeR

Metalog  :Smile: 

----------

## fernandotcl

Hmmm, cheque as permissões do diretório /var/log.

----------

## Pret3ndeR

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Hmmm, cheque as permissões do diretório /var/log.

 

root. Mas eu também tentei correr o X como root e ao executar o comando, dá o mesmo erro  :Neutral: 

Eu penso que ele está à procura do ficheiro de configuração do XFree ... por isso eu queria saber onde é que ele procura esse ficheiro para eu fazer um link para o xorg.conf  :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by Pret3ndeR on Sat Feb 19, 2005 2:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fernandotcl

Se aquele é o erro, ele não está procurando pelo xorg.conf.

Em todo caso, o xorg.conf fica em /etc/X11.

----------

## Pret3ndeR

Sim, isso eu sei  :Smile: 

Daí eu querer onde ficaria o ficheiro de log do XFree  :Smile: 

----------

## codemaker

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

----------

## Pret3ndeR

Pois, esse eu sei.

Não me fiz entender. Suponho que o Yanc procure pelo log do Xfree (qualquer coisa como XFree*.log). Daí eu querer saber o sitio onde ele o procura e qual o nome, para fazer o link simbólico para /var/log/Xorg.0.log".

----------

## codemaker

/var/log/XFree86.0.log

PS: também podes experimentar um strace

----------

